# Gordon County Ga lease needing members for 2016-2017



## QUADSAC (Mar 10, 2016)

1279 acres located between Ranger & Oakman Ga. 22-25 members. Deer, turkey, bear, hogs & plenty of small game. Clearcuts, hardwoods, & pines. Great place to camp, ride ATV's, or just hang out. 100 yard shooting range. Dues are $600/year. 2 bucks (State Regulations)/2 doe limit for 2016-2017. Call to discuss or to see lease. David 706-280-1550.


----------



## mm708 (Mar 26, 2016)

I am interested in your club if you still need members. what is the best time to call.


----------



## Slowmow24 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Interested in Joining*

I am interested in joining. Do you have any club rules? And do you think I can get any pictures. How many food plots do you have?


----------



## QUADSAC (Apr 22, 2016)

We are still needing 3 members.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 2, 2016)

Any pics of inventory, or kills taken?


----------

